# Scored an awesome deal! 96 Honda fourtrax 300



## GAbuckhunter88 (Mar 21, 2016)

I was able to pick up a 96 Honda fourtrax 300 that is in mint condition for $600 this weekend. Hardly any hours on it, only thing I had to do was get a new battery and clean th carb.  These are probably my favorites four wheeler ever made, they are a workhorse! 

Going to give it a bath and change the fluids next weekend after turkey hunting.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 21, 2016)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> I was able to pick up a 96 Honda fourtrax 300 that is in mint condition for $600 this weekend. Hardly any hours on it, only thing I had to do was get a new battery and clean th carb.  These are probably my favorites four wheeler ever made, they are a workhorse!
> 
> Going to give it a bath and change the fluids next weekend after turkey hunting.



You're right, those things will run forever if you take care of them. Check the air filter if you haven't already. The foam will deteriorate after a while, real easy thing to overlook but common on a 20 year old ATV.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Mar 21, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> You're right, those things will run forever if you take care of them. Check the air filter if you haven't already. The foam will deteriorate after a while, real easy thing to overlook but common on a 20 year old ATV.



Went ahead and replaced the air filter and spark plugs both were in decent shape but figured it was cheap insurance to replace them.


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 21, 2016)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Went ahead and replaced the air filter and spark plugs both were in decent shape but figured it was cheap insurance to replace them.



Good thinking. Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2016)

Good deal!!!


----------



## chadf (Mar 24, 2016)

I'll give you $700 after you service it.

Great machine !


----------



## savage (Mar 27, 2016)

I have a 1991 model still going strong.  Great ATV!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 17, 2019)

I've still got my Dads 92 fourtrax.....great machines


----------



## ribber (Jul 17, 2019)

Best 4-wheeler ever made IMO. They fetch top dollar around here.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 17, 2019)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> I was able to pick up a 96 Honda fourtrax 300 that is in mint condition for $600 this weekend. Hardly any hours on it, only thing I had to do was get a new battery and clean th carb.  These are probably my favorites four wheeler ever made, they are a workhorse!
> 
> Going to give it a bath and change the fluids next weekend after turkey hunting.




you never did show us a pic


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 18, 2019)

If there ever was a four wheeler worth carrying the name of bulletproof, that would be it. Great Find!  Pics?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 10, 2019)

My 99 is a workhorse 
Love it!!


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 11, 2019)

I have one of those too.
Gosh, $600 is a STEAL.

work horse machine.


----------



## 7 point (Dec 14, 2019)

Let's see some pics .my first atc was a Honda big red 3 wheeler I used to ride that thing everywhere as kid .


----------



## awstapp (Dec 29, 2019)

I got about $900 in mine. Love
These models!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2020)

I had one back in the day. Great machines.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 1, 2020)

Had a few 94 95 96 and wish I still had every one.


----------

